# Does gender swaying really work!?



## twinklestar25

Hi I'm in two minds whether to give this a go or not, we have a little boy and were ttc end of the yr for our 2nd and possibly last baby. now i feel that i wouldn't mind another little boy, but part of me thinks it would be nice to experience having a girl and having one of each and I would like to have just 2 children I think due to money and pratical things etc 

I've seen a bit about this gender swaying and I'm
Wondering how Many people it's worked for and how many it hasn't worked for and are there any particular reasons it might not have worked-eg got the timog wrong or maybe the farther can't have girls, are there girls in farthers side of the family or if not maybe it's a gentic thing and they can't have girls.

Likewise has anyone not been trying to sway things and still gt a girl by doing the opposite of the advice, eg bd close to ov and got a girl? With there been no reason the farther couldn't have a boy? If that makes sense!? Lol

Just wondering whether it's worth trying because for a girl it's to bd a few days before ov and that I think will make it harder to concive so wondering whether to just go for it or just ntnp and see what happens


----------



## teacup

twinklestar25 said:


> Hi I'm in two minds whether to give this a go or not, we have a little boy and were ttc end of the yr for our 2nd and possibly last baby. now i feel that i wouldn't mind another little boy, but part of me thinks it would be nice to experience having a girl and having one of each and I would like to have just 2 children I think due to money and pratical things etc
> 
> I've seen a bit about this gender swaying and I'm
> Wondering how Many people it's worked for and how many it hasn't worked for and are there any particular reasons it might not have worked-eg got the timog wrong or maybe the farther can't have girls, are there girls in farthers side of the family or if not maybe it's a gentic thing and they can't have girls.
> 
> Likewise has anyone not been trying to sway things and still gt a girl by doing the opposite of the advice, eg bd close to ov and got a girl? With there been no reason the farther couldn't have a boy? If that makes sense!? Lol
> 
> Just wondering whether it's worth trying because for a girl it's to bd a few days before ov and that I think will make it harder to concive so wondering whether to just go for it or just ntnp and see what happens

Hi! Sorry I have no experience, but I have read lots about this. The female sperms are stronger, live longer, but are slower. The male sperms are faster, but live a shorter amount of time. This means if you BD a couple of days before Ovulation then all the male sperms theoretically would have 'conked out' before reaching the egg, but the female sperms would still be going slow and steady and would reach the egg in time. :spermy: 

Obviously there is a million factors to count in but I think it's worth trying this method.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not done it and have no idea how well it works. In theory some are biological reasons but some are just old wives tales. As the other poster has said the female sperms live longer but dye sooner and male sperm is faster but live less time so you can DTD at particular times of ovulation to try and sway. Another point is an acid environment is better for the female sperms and alkaline environment is better for the male. 

I really am not sure how well it works though. :shrug:


----------



## fides

twinklestar25 said:


> Hi I'm in two minds whether to give this a go or not, we have a little boy and were ttc end of the yr for our 2nd and possibly last baby. now i feel that i wouldn't mind another little boy, but part of me thinks it would be nice to experience having a girl and having one of each and I would like to have just 2 children I think due to money and pratical things etc
> 
> I've seen a bit about this gender swaying and I'm
> Wondering how Many people it's worked for and how many it hasn't worked for and are there any particular reasons it might not have worked-eg got the timog wrong or maybe the farther can't have girls, are there girls in farthers side of the family or if not maybe it's a gentic thing and they can't have girls.
> 
> Likewise has anyone not been trying to sway things and still gt a girl by doing the opposite of the advice, eg bd close to ov and got a girl? With there been no reason the farther couldn't have a boy? If that makes sense!? Lol
> 
> Just wondering whether it's worth trying because for a girl it's to bd a few days before ov and that I think will make it harder to concive so wondering whether to just go for it or just ntnp and see what happens

according to the timing, our son should be a girl; there are girls in DH's side of family

i am with you on wanting a girl next time around, but i don't think chinese gender prediction or timing one BD for sperm meeting egg actually works - according to both, he s/be a girl. :shrug:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## teacup

fides said:


> twinklestar25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm in two minds whether to give this a go or not, we have a little boy and were ttc end of the yr for our 2nd and possibly last baby. now i feel that i wouldn't mind another little boy, but part of me thinks it would be nice to experience having a girl and having one of each and I would like to have just 2 children I think due to money and pratical things etc
> 
> I've seen a bit about this gender swaying and I'm
> Wondering how Many people it's worked for and how many it hasn't worked for and are there any particular reasons it might not have worked-eg got the timog wrong or maybe the farther can't have girls, are there girls in farthers side of the family or if not maybe it's a gentic thing and they can't have girls.
> 
> Likewise has anyone not been trying to sway things and still gt a girl by doing the opposite of the advice, eg bd close to ov and got a girl? With there been no reason the farther couldn't have a boy? If that makes sense!? Lol
> 
> Just wondering whether it's worth trying because for a girl it's to bd a few days before ov and that I think will make it harder to concive so wondering whether to just go for it or just ntnp and see what happens
> 
> according to the timing, our son should be a girl; there are girls in DH's side of family
> 
> i am with you on wanting a girl next time around, but i don't think chinese gender prediction or timing one BD for sperm meeting egg actually works - according to both, he s/be a girl. :shrug:Click to expand...

None of it's guaranteed and I would think you would need to know the exact moment of ovulation to get the timing right. The Chinese Gender Prediction thingy is just a bit of fun really but cool when it predicts correctly.


----------



## UC J

never heard of that , but would be interested to know how it works :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

WSS ^

I think for my first, I'm not going to be trying for any particular gender but OH and I might be trying for the opposite gender the second time around.


----------



## goddess25

We DTD about 4 days prior to when I thought I would ovulate... and never DTD afterwards and we got a girl but not sure if it was just coincidence really.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Really want to try with #3.
I have to girls, have longed for a boy. 
50/50 again at end of the day really.


----------



## twinklestar25

I've googled it an come across a forum of people discussing it and many of them think it's still just down to chance, like some people tried it with success and some failed but there saying that this that were successful may have had that gender anyway! so who knows really! I don't know what I'll do yet, may possibly
Do one or two things that's ment to sway for a girl but nothing too intense, some people go all out, I dunno though if I'd feel Guilty towards the baby if I tried for a girl Then had a boy because of course I'd love them just the same and be happy, but it's like but yu were trying for a girl sort of thing! Maybe I'm
Best to let nature take it's course and get what im given?! I dunno lol got a while to think about it anyway!


----------



## teacup

twinklestar25 said:


> I've googled it an come across a forum of people discussing it and many of them think it's still just down to chance, like some people tried it with success and some failed but there saying that this that were successful may have had that gender anyway! so who knows really! I don't know what I'll do yet, may possibly
> Do one or two things that's ment to sway for a girl but nothing too intense, some people go all out, I dunno though if I'd feel Guilty towards the baby if I tried for a girl Then had a boy because of course I'd love them just the same and be happy, but it's like but yu were trying for a girl sort of thing! Maybe I'm
> Best to let nature take it's course and get what im given?! I dunno lol got a while to think about it anyway!

Yeah I know what you mean about the guilt thing! I think maybe it's best just to let nature take it's course too. :flower:

Would you want to find out the gender at the scan or wait until the birth?


----------



## twinklestar25

Well we waited first time round so I'd like to experience the other this time and find out I think! how about you?


----------



## teacup

twinklestar25 said:


> Well we waited first time round so I'd like to experience the other this time and find out I think! how about you?

I secretly would love to find out at the scan so that I can prepare more (mentally prepare as well as buying stuff) also I would think I might feel closer to the baby knowing what gender it was. But I know that my OH wants to leave it a surprise at the birth. Will probably not ask the gender at the scan but it's incredibly tempting!


----------



## twinklestar25

Yeah it was nice not knowing ad having everyone try and guess what he was lol then finding out at the birth but i was a bit disappointed in the lack of neutral clothing about! and having to get everything neutral, so this time it will be nice to be able to buy gender colour stuff and decorate the nursey for a boy or girl as we had it cream
And light brown with teddy bears for ds and I'm wanting change it now (have for a while) as he's growing up and a nice bright room
Would be lovely! Also it will be nice to have experienced both


----------



## Squiggy

teacup said:


> Hi! Sorry I have no experience, but I have read lots about this. The female sperms are stronger, live longer, but are slower. The male sperms are faster, but live a shorter amount of time. This means if you BD a couple of days before Ovulation then all the male sperms theoretically would have 'conked out' before reaching the egg, but the female sperms would still be going slow and steady and would reach the egg in time. :spermy:
> 
> Obviously there is a million factors to count in but I think it's worth trying this method.

I've heard of this too via word of mouth. Never read anything on it, now that I know what it's called I can research, but I believe you're right in that it's more a "fun" experiment than actual prediction/determinant. 
But certainly worth a try in my book because we hope to have one of each and we also both hope for a girl baby first. 
Not that it should matter, just that having our girl baby will put our minds at ease that we will actually have a girl. I certainly want at least one of each, but I'm not sure I have enough baby-producing time left to have 3 babies. So, I certainly wish to be blessed with one of each.


Additionally, my family is ALL girls/women. My husband's side, well, hard to say, he's got such an extended family. But immediate family: he's got one brother and three sisters. 
I once had a psychic tell me I'd have 3 boys and 1 girl. At my age, I just don't see how I could have 4 children unless I had two sets of twins or some other pregnancy combination! lol 
So, we'll see! 

Oh, and YES for finding out baby's sex asap! I'm already buying baby clothes and we're not even trying yet!!! O.O


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive had known.& unknown.

Much prefer not knowing. how we plan on.doing the 3rd :)


----------



## iow_bird

if you went on the timing thing our Lo would have been a boy and she is very definately a wee girly!! :) 50:50 luck of the draw! I'm a firm beliver in you get what you're meant to have so what ever I end up with next I'll be quite happy, no plans to sway!


----------



## thestarsfall

I think someone once told me that they did a survey or something and of people actively trying for one sex based on the "female sperm live longer than male sperm" etc they actually ended up getting the opposite of what they were trying for more than just a 50/50 split would have predicted..haha.

If I were to try for boy or girl I would definitely get the opposite because I have horrid luck. Lol


----------



## princess_em

thestarsfall said:


> If I were to try for boy or girl I would definitely get the opposite because I have horrid luck. Lol

:haha: That is exactly what would happen with me too! I am tempted to gender sway to try for a boy first (I like the idea of having a boy first so he can be all protective of his younger sister) however all the women on my mum's side have girls first :shrug:


----------



## thestarsfall

princess_em said:


> :haha: That is exactly what would happen with me too! I am tempted to gender sway to try for a boy first (I like the idea of having a boy first so he can be all protective of his younger sister) however all the women on my mum's side have girls first :shrug:

I want a boy first for that reason and also for naming (fiance and his dad are both oldest of familys and have the same name, and if we conceive this year I think we'll be the first from that side). 

My mom's side is half an half for boy first or girl first but nearly everyone has a mix, and then my dad's side has either all girls or all boys with only one having a mix. Fiance is from a family of 4 boys and 1 girl so...hoping boy first will occur.


----------



## hopeandpray

Just noticed that all my mums family had girls first! And she has 7 siblings :wacko:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

My OH only has an older brother and there seems to be a lot of lads in his family, but a few girls... and in mine (not that it makes much difference), it's mostly girls with one boy xD lol.


----------



## Amanda.

my mother SWEARS! it works she "planned" both me and my brothers to be what we where... i dont know if she really did or it just happened that way but if you ask her she knows it works.


----------



## Squiggy

They say that for gender swaying to work you have to try at least 5 of the 7 suggestions (ie: the diet, the timing, etc.). 

I didn't know about gender swaying when I conceived but looking back I can see some of the things we were doing that could very possibly be responsible for the gender I conceived with the exception of the moon phase which is said to have an impact on the ions in the atmosphere. 
The diet and timing were certainly correct for the gender I conceived, but not the moon phase. However, I can logically conclude that diet and timing had a greater chance over air ions anyway.


----------



## Hollynesss

I actually had a conversation about this with my gynecologist, and have studied it extensively in medical textbooks! You chances are always 50/50....either an X sperm gets to the egg, giving you a girl, or a Y sperm gets there first, giving you a boy. 

However, there are differences between the sperm. Male sperm do better in a slightly more alkaline environment, while female sperm can withstand a more acidic environment. You can eat certain foods to influence the acidity of your cervical fluid to make it more friendly to either gender of sperm, but the differences are very subtle. Also, as some others have already mentioned, female sperm tend to survive longer, but are slower to the gate while male sperm is a little quicker. 

I used to think it was all hogwash and that it was 50/50, period, but while you can never definitively influence gender you can gently and subtly make your environment more friendly to one or the other. Now, when it comes to positions, etc, that is more old wives tales than anything :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I've heard BD'ing 12 hours after ovulation sway pink, you'd have to know right when you ovulate but you would probably have a harder time getting pregnant that way. Trying it for a few cycles could be worth it, though!


----------

